# Metz LLC will be saved



## Maximilian (Apr 28, 2015)

Some good news about the Metz LLC company, well known for their flashes and TVs:

Metz (http://www.metz.de) in Zirndorf, Germany, will be taken over by some investors.
A German investor will take over the flashes division while a Chinese company will get the TVs. 
So luckily no "R.I.P. Metz" like stated before here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23778.msg465176#msg465176

Downside: still some of the jobs will get lost. Let's hope, the others will be saved now for several years.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 28, 2015)

Official press release from Metz (english):
https://www.metz.de/en/press-center/company-press-releases/2015/15-05-metz-investor-en.html

Here is the press information (German only, Nuernberger Nachrichten):
http://www.nordbayern.de/wirtschaft/metz-gerettet-investoren-ubernehmen-fernsehhersteller-1.4346738

The investors are:
Skyworth (for TVs, Chinese)
Daum Group (for flashes and plastics, German)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 28, 2015)

This is good news. Metz made some good flashes. I hope they will continue to do so.


----------



## PropeNonComposMentis (Apr 28, 2015)

It would be a damn crying shame if they did go under.
IME, there is no better flash to be had.
My No.1 go to "mecablitz Metz 30BCT4" is 39years old, never missed a beat. Still puts perfect, even, 52K, out to 60metres (200feet).


----------

